# Latin/Greek: Knowledge is power



## canadian_french_homework

for a project, we need to write down our favorite quote, and i was wondering if anybody can translate

"knowledge is power"

for me in latin or greek

thank beforehand

ps: as fancy as possible ^^


----------



## nestornev

In Greek is:
"Η γνώση είναι δύναμη"


----------



## Anne345

In latin 
Scientia potestas est


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

When you say greek are you implying ancient greek?


----------



## canadian_french_homework

yes... wait actually both will do


----------



## DareRyan

I'm not sure Potestas is quite the fitting word in this case for the Latin translation. It is a reference more to political influence and force. I might sugggest 'ops - opis', which is more geared toward help and resources as well as might. 

So I think I would use "Scientia ops (est)"
although I commend Anne for a perfectly viable translation as well.

Valete!


----------



## canadian_french_homework

k thanks all


----------

